# For TLS22...



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

what ever happened to the good old days man?


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

tls thats our storm bring it on!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

maybe one day


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;573428 said:


> what ever happened to the good old days man?


Oh boy........i love it! Thats the blizzard coming on dec 20th, the one i feel in my bones. What makes that pic thew best is jersey and dave are all in the snow, Gv HAS NOTHING!:waving:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

tls22;573658 said:


> Oh boy........i love it! Thats the blizzard coming on dec 20th, the one i feel in my bones. What makes that pic thew best is jersey and dave are all in the snow, Gv HAS NOTHING!:waving:


but he'll tell you hes collecting off his seasonals regardless 

i was 13 when that storm hit. i still remember it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;573658 said:


> Oh boy........i love it! Thats the blizzard coming on dec 20th, the one i feel in my bones. What makes that pic thew best is jersey and dave are all in the snow, Gv HAS NOTHING!:waving:


Good I'll count my seasonal plow contract money while you guys plow!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;573662 said:


> Good I'll count my seasonal plow contract money while you guys plow!


Told ya


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;573668 said:


> Told ya


now a pic of the great october blizzard is coming!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not this time. But this is a Blizzard in CT.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;573679 said:


> Not this time. But this is a Blizzard in CT.


you got it GV. but once it accumulates that much dont forget that it turns to all rain.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;573679 said:


> Not this time. But this is a Blizzard in CT.


Whats that about 4 inches on the grass? Thats alot of snow!xysport


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

4" allot of snow?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

bigearl;573694 said:


> 4" allot of snow?


it is for us earl


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

bigearl;573694 said:


> 4" allot of snow?


Lol....who is this bigearl guy new member?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;573684 said:


> Whats that about 4 inches on the grass? Thats alot of snow!xysport


I don't plow the lawn,that's extra.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

grandview;573704 said:


> I don't plow the lawn,that's extra.


yeah extra out of our pocket in the spring.

funny enough, around the block from me there is a guy that plows his whole front yard...why, i dont know. its funny to see a grass-less yard in the spring lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;573704 said:


> I don't plow the lawn,that's extra.


Its not included on ur seasonal?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;573710 said:


> yeah extra out of our pocket in the spring.
> 
> funny enough, around the block from me there is a guy that plows his whole front yard...why, i dont know. its funny to see a grass-less yard in the spring lol


Maybe it's his winter crop !


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

maybe he plows a spot for the doggies ..........................


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

bigearl;573694 said:


> 4" allot of snow?





06HD BOSS;573697 said:


> it is for us earl


4 inches or 4 feet they haven't had snow in such a long time they wouldn't know how to plow it any ways.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like someones really "prepared" for that, got the plow not hooked up to the truck, sittin in the driveway.....


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Longae29;573853 said:


> Looks like someones really "prepared" for that, got the plow not hooked up to the truck, sittin in the driveway.....


upstate NY doesnt blink untill its ankle depth. he's got a while lol


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

That is a great snow map to behold! Our Climate is getting much colder and expect more of that to filter back in in the coming decade!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;573809 said:


> 4 inches or 4 feet they haven't had snow in such a long time they wouldn't know how to plow it any ways.


Dave and i will just collect off our seasonal contracts! So we dont need to kno how to plow snow!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;574016 said:


> upstate NY doesnt blink untill its ankle depth. he's got a while lol


Dave he will just say i hook-up right before i leave, its that easy!:waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Snow Day;574038 said:


> That is a great snow map to behold! Our Climate is getting much colder and expect more of that to filter back in in the coming decade!


I love the way this guy thinks!:bluebounc


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, Past Climate Patterns suggest this. Get this, Sun Spots are suppose to die completely by 2015. The last time this happened was before 'The Little Ice Age' in the 1700s and 1800s\

Dont listen to Al Gore!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Snow Day;574042 said:


> Well, Past Climate Patterns suggest this. Get this, Sun Spots are suppose to die completely by 2015. The last time this happened was before 'The Little Ice Age' in the 1700s and 1800s\
> 
> Dont listen to Al Gore!


Yeah AL Gore can kiss it!:waving:


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey tls22 do you have any type of messenger? AIM would be nice. I cant seem to PM you at all here


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Snow Day;574059 said:


> Hey tls22 do you have any type of messenger? AIM would be nice. I cant seem to PM you at all here


i got his cell phone # if u need it:waving


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

No thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Longae29;573853 said:


> Looks like someones really "prepared" for that, got the plow not hooked up to the truck, sittin in the driveway.....


I send the wife out to hook it up so I can nap another hour or 2!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;574076 said:


> I send the wife out to hook it up so I can nap another hour or 2!


Whats left for the gf to do?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;574100 said:


> Whats left for the gf to do?


Post will be deleted if I say anything!


----------

